# Live where everyone is prepared



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Switzerland! Every building has a bomb shelter and Switzerland has a 2 year supply of food for all of its citizens.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I'm not leaving the US. I just want to find a "Switzerland" county in a "Switzerland" state within it. Didn't a bunch of libertarians calling themselves hedgehogs all make plans to move to New Hampshire so they could promote their ideas in numbers at the local government level? Whatever happened to that? I don't want to live in the Northeast though. Guess its the woods with elves for me


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Me either!*

I'm not leaving, but I wonder how it is that a country like Switzerland is so prepared, and it seems we have to prepare to defend ourselves from our country and its foolishness?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Cool video... but I think I will pass on Switzerland.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Why are all Swedish men so damn good looking!? :lolsmash:


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Salekdarling said:


> Why are all Swedish men so damn good looking!? :lolsmash:


??? You mean Swiss??? I suppose the Swedes as well, although people often do associate blondes with Sweden










Most think of The Swiss looking something like this:


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

weedygarden said:


> Switzerland! Every building has a bomb shelter and Switzerland has a 2 year supply of food for all of its citizens.


 Good idea but it seems muslims rule that beautiful nation now too.

I can remember when many Americans had fallout shelters. Now its FEMA camps.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

mike_dippert said:


> I think they're pretty strict about immigration there.


 Only for Europeans, muslims seem to be welcomed and protected, they can rape and beat blondes there and get away with it. Anyone speaks out and they go to jail or fined.

Many of the swiss women now die their blonde hair darker colors so they aren't singled out fro rape by radical muslims, many are gang raped and severily beaten or killed.

Good thing they have shelters since many are afraid to leave their homes now.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

If you have ever been around the Swiss the first thing you realize is they do not want anymore outsiders. The Muslims they have in their house now are a pain in their behind and they want them out. You visit them you do not stay. Can you blame them? 

One thing you do need to note however, the bulk of their community shelters have fallen into disrepair over the years and many are now just wrecks. GB


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

mike_dippert said:


> I think they're pretty strict about immigration there.


yes they are.

You cant just decide to join the swiss.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

LincTex said:


> ??? You mean Swiss??? I suppose the Swedes as well, although people often do associate blondes with Sweden
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol. My bad. :3  It'd help if I read everything before I typed. I don't do that often, being a speed reader n'at.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

Meerkat said:


> Only for Europeans, muslims seem to be welcomed and protected, they can rape and beat blondes there and get away with it. Anyone speaks out and they go to jail or fined.
> 
> Many of the swiss women now die their blonde hair darker colors so they aren't singled out fro rape by radical muslims, many are gang raped and severily beaten or killed.
> 
> Good thing they have shelters since many are afraid to leave their homes now.]


Here's one person taking credit for this situation specifically in Sweden. Note how she pauses at the "monolithic" comment, searching to avoid the word she wanted to say.


----------



## jeremiyah (Feb 13, 2009)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> I'm not leaving the US. I just want to find a "Switzerland" county in a "Switzerland" state within it. Didn't a bunch of libertarians calling themselves hedgehogs all make plans to move to New Hampshire so they could promote their ideas in numbers at the local government level? Whatever happened to that? I don't want to live in the Northeast though. Guess its the woods with elves for me


I posted this before: look at the figures: The Ozark Plateau is practically 5 to 6 times larger than the Nation of Switzerland (2/3 of it is Alps: ie nearly vertical; thus sparsely populated) 
The Ozark Plateaus is many time as more fertile and capable of sustaining a large defensive population.

*
THE OZARK PLATEAU(S) AS COMPARED TO THE SWISS NATION / PLATEAU*

*A FEASIBILITY STUDY REGARDING THE SIZE OF POPULATION BASE WHICH THE OZARK PLATEAU IS CAPABLE OF SUSTAINING AS COMPARED TO THE ENTIRE NATION OF SWITZERLAND.*

The Swiss Plateau

http://www.traveling.ch/index2.php?title=about

Agriculture
Neither the soil nor the climate favors agriculture, and Switzerland must import much of the food it consumes and
subsidize the farms that do exist. Nearly all the farms are family enterprises, and most are small in size.
The leading agricultural products in the early 1990s (ranked by estimated value and with production in metric tons)
were potatoes (737,000), apples (396,000), wheat (533,000), sugar beets (907,000), grapes (164,000), and barley (365,000). About 124 million liters (33 million gallons) of wine are produced annually. Dairy products make up a significant portion of Switzerland's agricultural sector. Each year in the early 1990s some 3.8 million metric tons of cow's milk and 134,600 metric tons of cheese were produced.
Livestock included about 1.8 million cattle, 1.7 million pigs, 415,000 sheep, 52,000 horses, and 6 million poultry.

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/66/Battle_of_Winterthur_details.png
SWISS PLATEAU: 5,333.33 SQ MI.
POPULATION ON PLATEAU: 5,333,333.33 MILLION
POPULATION DENSITY 1000 per sq. mi. ACC TO WIKI ETC: 1166 per sq. mi.
HOG POPULATION: 1.7 MILLION
CATTLE POPULATION: 1.8 MILLION

COMPARE WITH:

The Ozark Plateaus
http://www.nass.usda.gov/Statistics...ons/Crop_and_Livestock_Reporter/CLR200502.pdf

The January 1, 2005 inventory of all cattle and calves in Missouri totaled 4.45 million head,
3 million hogs, 73,000 sheep and 200,000 equine.

File:OzarkRelief.jpg

OZARK PLATEAUS: 30,000 TO 50,000 SQ. MI. (6-9 Times Larger)
POPULATION ON PLATEAU: 2,333,333.33 (Present Estimation)
HOG POPULATION IN MISSOURI: 3 MILLION (1/3 higher)
CATTLE POPULATION IN MISSOURI: 4.5 MILLION (Almost Triple)
(CATTLE ON 1000 HILLS).

Based on Swiss Population Density on Swiss Plateau,
Two Thirds of 8 Million People (5,333,333.33 people)
on One Third of 16,000 Sq Mi (5,333.333 Sq Mi)
Projection of Possible Population Ozark Plateau is Capable of Supporting:

1166 people per sq mi (Wiki) x 31,400 sq. mi. Would come to: 36,612,440

IN MORE DETAIL: WITH MORE NATURAL RESOURCES,
BASED ON 1000 TO 1166 PEOPLE PER SQ. MI. DENSITY,
AND AN AREA OF 30,000 TO 50,000 SQ. MI.,
THE OZARKS COULD FEASIBLY SUSTAIN A POPULATION OF:
1. ON A LOW ORDER OF MAGNITUDE, BASED ON 1000 PER S.M.
AND 30,000 SQ. MI. = 30,000,000 PEOPLE.
2. ON A HIGH ORDER OF MAGNITUDE,
BASED ON 1166 PEOPLE PER SQ. MI. DENSITY,
AND 50,000 SQ. MI. = 58,300,000 PEOPLE:
10% OF THE ENTIRE CONUS POPULATION!!!

NOW, CAN THAT BE DONE???

EIGHT STATES BORDER MISSOURI, AND AS PEOPLE RELOCATE, SOME WILL BRING LIVESTOCK AND FARMING SUPPLIES.
THE CURRENT LIVESTOCK POPULATION CAN BE VASTLY INCREASED. THERE ARE ENOUGH FORESTS FOR MILLIONS OF GOATS,
AND ENOUGH EMPTY PASTURES FOR SEVERAL MILLION MORE CATTLE. THE OZARKS HAVE THE CAPABILITY TO HANDLE
THE NEXT ORDER OF MAGNITUDE OF THE CURRENT LIVESTOCK NUMBERS.
WITH THE ASTRONOMICAL ADVANCES IN FOOD PRODUCTION VIA HYDRO/AQUA/AERO/ ZEO/PONICS, VERTICAL GROWING, ALA SOLVIVA, VERMICULTURE, BSFL, GREENHOUSES (Missouri alone got 1 million in USDA new greenhouses in 2012),
HIGH TUNNELS, GEODESIC DOMES, WOODCHIPS ALA BACK TO EDEN, ETC, ETC
COMBINED WITH WHAT MISSOURI HAS PRODUCED IN THE PAST EVEN WITHOUT THOSE ADVANCES...
WELL, LET US LOOK AT HISTORY; See The Article and Section on:

The Golden Age of Missouri Agriculture


----------



## jeremiyah (Feb 13, 2009)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> I'm not leaving the US. I just want to find a "Switzerland" county in a "Switzerland" state within it. Didn't a bunch of libertarians calling themselves hedgehogs all make plans to move to New Hampshire so they could promote their ideas in numbers at the local government level? Whatever happened to that? I don't want to live in the Northeast though. Guess its the woods with elves for me


*3. We MUST be prepared to be able to reason, to think, and to plan ahead, instead of reacting / (salivating) to every little Pavlovian stimuli /(bell) the NWO PTBs ring out for us.

Prioritized Strategic Planning Articles*

*
Ten Crucial Criteria For Evaluating Relocation Regions;*

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f56/ten-crucial-criteria-evaluating-relocation-regions-18152/
http://alt-market.com/groups/viewdi...For+Evaluating+Relocation+Regions?groupid=211
http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f74/ozark-plateau-s-compared-swiss-nation-plateau-18155/*

THE OZARK PLATEAU(S) AS COMPARED TO THE SWISS NATION / PLATEAU;*

http://alt-market.com/groups/viewdi...PARED+TO+THE+SWISS+NATION+PLATEAU?groupid=211

*

The Strategy of Survival In Relation to Geography, 
History, Military Strategy, and Natural Resources;*

http://www.preparedsociety.com/foru...geography-history-military-strategy-na-18151/

http://alt-market.com/groups/viewdi...y+Strategy,+and+Natural+Resources?groupid=211
*
CRATONS, PLUMES, EARTHQUAKES, VOLCANOES & SAFE HAVENS;*
http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f74/cratons-plumes-earthquakes-volcanoes-safe-havens-18156/
http://alt-market.com/groups/viewdi...ARTHQUAKES,+VOLCANOES+SAFE+HAVENS?groupid=211

*4. We MUST be prepared to be able to exist outside of the Traditional (Babylonian) Food Industry.

Prioritized Strategic Food Production Articles*
*
"To survive, we, our children, and our grandchildren must again become patriot farmers.
We must return to the land- right now. There is no tomorrow."*
http://alt-market.com/groups/viewdi...d+right+now+Their+is+no+tomorrow+?groupid=211

*

The Golden Age of Missouri Agriculture: We can, we must, take back our country one farm at a time!*
http://www.preparedsociety.com/foru...n-we-must-take-back-our-country-one-fa-18284/
http://alt-market.com/groups/viewdi...k+our+country+one+farm+at+a+time+?groupid=211
*
Food Storage? Defense Gardens Were the Grand Daddy of the Victory Garden.*

http://www.preparedsociety.com/foru...ardens-were-grand-daddy-victory-garden-18352/

http://alt-market.com/groups/viewdi...rand+Daddy+of+the+Victory+Garden+?groupid=211


----------

